# Yay Me!!!



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

So I've been doing all I can this past month to get everything all squared away at my undergraduate institution and get adjusted to my new living space/get ready for my masters program. I graduated a semester early with a BS in Psychology and Global Studies (with a concentration in Russian Studies). In the middle of all of this, I was getting pretty frustrated, because I worked my butt off for three and a half years to get my degree, and I hadn't received a diploma yet.  

Just when I gave up and emailed my institution inquiring about the whereabouts of that insanely significant piece of paper, my doorbell rang! UPS delivered my diploma last night!!! I'm finally done!  

And, now that that's all squared away... Graduate school classes start tomorrow. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Hooray! Congrats! Welcome to the life of the professional student - otherwise known as Grad school! :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Yay for getting your diploma!  

I had a similar experience getting my hands on mine, graduated in August of last year and just got the thing last week >_< At least it was pretty, made up for some of the wait *grin*
And congrats on going for your Masters!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats! I graduated from my undergrad a year early too and just started my masters program this past fall, so I know how intimidating a transition it is! luckily grad school life is pretty much the same as full time undergrad life, with the exception of needing to do more professional things to get the degree and not living on campus anymore.. at least this way you get to continue your nocturnal hedgehog-like lifestyle for another 2 years! ;P


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations


----------

